# Android TV devices



## fury165

I'm looking at getting an Android TV device and was wondering what you guys are using. So far I've looked at the RKM v5 and the 4k OTT TV box, what else is there on the market that is available to us? I would appreciate any advice that you guys may have.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Tagging along as I just got interested in these as well ...


----------



## fish_luva

I'm hitch hiking as well because i have been looking into this for awhile and seen various equipment and prices but not sure on the best expandable options and best places to buy them. I see lots of people offering them on kijiji but i don't want to be buying something bogus if you know what i mean.

cheers!!!!


----------



## aspiro

I have a couple currently running. I have a raspberry pi2 running plex media server and a couple of raspberry pi2 running plex client and xbmc. I also have a MyGica ATV1200 also running plex and xbmc. 

I love the flexibility of the Raspberry PI2, and to get all that power for $45 is sooooo nice


----------



## fury165

fish_luva said:


> I'm hitch hiking as well because i have been looking into this for awhile and seen various equipment and prices but not sure on the best expandable options and best places to buy them. I see lots of people offering them on kijiji but i don't want to be buying something bogus if you know what i mean.
> 
> cheers!!!!


Exactly! They all seem to be very much alike but there are some subtle differences Like optical out and gigabit Ethernet port.



aspiro said:


> I have a couple currently running. I have a raspberry pi2 running plex media server and a couple of raspberry pi2 running plex client and xbmc. I also have a MyGica ATV1200 also running plex and xbmc.
> 
> I love the flexibility of the Raspberry PI2, and to get all that power for $45 is sooooo nice


I only have passing knowledge of raspberry Pi, can you elaborate or point us to some guides? Thanks!


----------



## jeanniebabie

We started with the first raspberry PI with openelec and xbmc but now have a nice mini pc with openelec and kodi. Found the pi was lagging and couldn't get alot of the heavier skins on it but I hear the pi2 is alot better. Our htpc has 4gig ram and 8 or 16 gig ssd. One in the living room and one in the bedroom. Got an HD antenna for the locals and cancelled cable. Best thing we could have done.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead

what about this amazon fire stick, just heard about it


----------



## TheBFam

I don't use the XIOS but I have the AIOS however i have heard good things abut the XIOS.
http://global.pivosgroup.com/


----------



## aspiro

here's a link to some of the best android boxes out there:

http://www.htpcbeginner.com/android-media-players-2015/

this link is a comparison of plex vs xbmc/Kodi (I use both simultaneously)

http://www.htpcbeginner.com/plex-vs-kodi-comparison-guide/

this is a how to install Kodi on raspberry Pi2:

http://mymediaexperience.com/raspberry-pi-xbmc-with-raspbmc/

and one on installing Plex on the RP2:

http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-on-raspberry-pi-2/

and finally here is a kool little device that lets you use your remote with your HTPC:

https://flirc.tv/more/flirc-usb


----------



## disman_ca

Do your research on these devices well before you buy. Most only run Android OS the type that is fr phones and tablets. Andoid TV OS is slightly different, the main difference is GUI navgation. I bought and Android set top but it sucked for navigation. The Asus Nexus player and Nvidia Sheld TV are purpose built and run Anroid TV. If you have a chance try it in a store first.


----------



## fesso clown

I use an older model of a Mac Mini. I found the last version that still had a DVD drive and hdmi out on Kijiji for $250. 
Anything that will run XBMC is what you want for streaming media though. 

XBMC is the program they all use to stream content. 

The Mac MIni is a bit overkill but I like having the full power, big hard ndrive and a ploatform I understand and am very familiar with. 
'


----------



## disman_ca

Xbmc is now named Kodi and they've made many improvements


----------



## fury165

Thanks for the links and info guys. I've purchased a OTT M8 box and also got a free LG box from a generous forum member . 

So far the OTT is workings as advertised, paid 120 locally for it and I just need to get the live TV working properly. I know it is doable as I saw it running on a similar box. If that works then I can truly cut the cable. 

observations so far

Gui is nicer than the RKM V5, but a bit onerous to navigate with the air mouse/key pad. Really need a calibration feature where you can set the sensitivity of your touchpad...

need some longer HDMI cable and power supply cord, voth are too short. 
I'm versed in the original xbmc and ran on modded original xboxes, but this new xbmc/kodi is taking some getting used to. 

Let's keep this thread going to help each other out 👍


----------



## fish_luva

Heh Fury, COULD you please forward me that contact person if your allowed or if the person is watching this thread please contact me. Thank-you

What do you mean "I'm versed in the original xbmc and ran on modded original xboxes, but this new xbmc/kodi is taking some getting used to. "? Is it not quite user friendly as you expected or just a whole lot different in a good way? 

thanks


----------



## fury165

fish_luva said:


> Heh Fury, COULD you please forward me that contact person if your allowed or if the person is watching this thread please contact me. Thank-you
> 
> What do you mean "I'm versed in the original xbmc and ran on modded original xboxes, but this new xbmc/kodi is taking some getting used to. "? Is it not quite user friendly as you expected or just a whole lot different in a good way?
> 
> thanks


Fish_Luva, not sure who you mean, but to clarify I bought the M8 from a retail store in Scarborough I found on kijiji (not sure if I would violate the forum rules so I'll pm anyone who wants the details). As for the LG box, that member only had the one that he gifted to me.

As for the difference between the original XBMC and the new one, it is just more feature laden, and the navigation into the setup is much deeper than what I had to do on the XBOX. Think of buying a brand new car with all the electronic bells and whistles after you have been driving a 70's Camaro for years with roll down windows and a cassette player .


----------



## fish_luva

SORRY for the wording, you have answered my questions for sure.. thanks and yes please PM if you could...

sheldon


----------



## Mikeylikes

So ....

I have Kodi installed on a PCS running Win7.

How do I get live TV to stream? Do I need to buy a card of some sort ?


----------



## fury165

Mikeylikes said:


> So ....
> 
> I have Kodi installed on a PCS running Win7.
> 
> How do I get live TV to stream? Do I need to buy a card of some sort ?


No, there are add-on apps that stream the content - I've seen two that run in Kodi and one that runs as a native(?) android app. I can install no problem but having issues figuring out the feed files. I'm taking the box back today to get the more experienced installer to configure it for me....from there I can "reverse engineer" the setup of the app and post the info.


----------



## fesso clown

I have found that I only need one or 2 video add-ons. One mostly for movies (icefilms) and one for TV (potlucker). I didn't bog my interface down with tons of ad ons.

Watched Fury Road last night by BTW Fury! Awesome!


----------



## tom g

*antenna*

hey fesso have u tried hooking up a antenna , my friend gets almost 28 -30 channels free to air in the harbour ....


----------



## fesso clown

yes I have but I never use it. i only stream stuff... no commercials...
totally loving the new season of True Detective right now! If you haven't watched the first season do it now and get on board!


----------



## Mikeylikes

fury165 said:


> No, there are add-on apps that stream the content - I've seen two that run in Kodi and one that runs as a native(?) android app. I can install no problem but having issues figuring out the feed files. I'm taking the box back today to get the more experienced installer to configure it for me....from there I can "reverse engineer" the setup of the app and post the info.


Cool ... Thanks!


----------



## fury165

So I took the box back and the guy updated the TV steaming apps for me. I had them installed correctly but the feed links I used were old and contained mostly dead links. He pointed the apps to feed links that he personally builds and updates so that is cool. 

My impression so far 

- The FTV app has a nice program schedule guide like bell and Rogers with tons of TV channels from all over the world. That said many of them are dead, and there is no ability to search or direct jump.... You have to scroooooooool through the directory.
I guess I can customize it to just the channels I want, but I'll have to find the correct links and build my own feed file. 

- the other live TV apps just have menu items for each channel but no program schedule guide. They also suffer from the same dead link syndrome. 

So while it works, this isn't the feature that I was hoping for. If FTV was more stable it would be a real cable cutters dream, but right now it is too involved and tedious even for me - no way this is family friendly like your Rogers or bell cable. 
So I'll continue to play with it and watch as it matures...maybe sometime in the future it will be at the point I need it to be.

Otherwise the box is kick-ass, i'd recommend these android TV devices in a heart beat. I'm also looking at one of the Amazon fire boxes, but research some more...but it looks like you can load kodi onto it


----------



## tom g

*android box*

plus 1 as above for what roger says.. the live tv is too finiky to cut cable .

free to air is prob a better way to cut cable and get live hdtv.. approx. 28 channels that are hd quality and crystal clear and free .. and rogers charges u 5.00 per bill for hd tv wtf for u can get free hd tv thru an antenna but they add a 5.00 surcharge .. can u say cash cow..

have the same box as roger and its great perfect for our needs allows us to watch what we want .
my techie at home figured out why I couldn't hook up the wifi so so far its working great . yes my techie is my teenage daughter hahhahah
I think its a great investment for under 200 bucks ....


----------



## jeanniebabie

I also have an HD antenna for my locals and really that's all you need. The HTPC and the antenna. Never going back to cable.

I found the live streams to be too much of a pain too. Love the Kodi with the Aeon MQ skin. It's so customizable and user friendly. Have a few boxes I've done for friends and just find out what they are interested in and have it as an option from the main screen. Also being able to choose my background makes it alot more personal 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> plus 1 as above for what roger says.. the live tv is too finiky to cut cable .
> 
> free to air is prob a better way to cut cable and get live hdtv.. approx. 28 channels that are hd quality and crystal clear and free .. and rogers charges u 5.00 per bill for hd tv wtf for u can get free hd tv thru an antenna but they add a 5.00 surcharge .. can u say cash cow..
> 
> have the same box as roger and its great perfect for our needs allows us to watch what we want .
> my techie at home figured out why I couldn't hook up the wifi so so far its working great . yes my techie is my teenage daughter hahhahah
> I think its a great investment for under 200 bucks ....


A joke isn't it? They charge you for free channels



jeanniebabie said:


> I also have an HD antenna for my locals and really that's all you need. The HTPC and the antenna. Never going back to cable.
> 
> I found the live streams to be too much of a pain too. Love the Kodi with the Aeon MQ skin. It's so customizable and user friendly. Have a few boxes I've done for friends and just find out what they are interested in and have it as an option from the main screen. Also being able to choose my background makes it alot more personal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


We own a loft so the antenna is out of the question, when we get a house the OTA antenna is on my month one priorities lol.


----------



## matti2uude

We only get 10 channels with an OTA in Scarborough. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

matti2uude said:


> We only get 10 channels with an OTA in Scarborough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


What are the ones you get Matt?


----------



## tom g

*antenna*

Matt the higher u go the more u get u can get a 4 bay or 8 bay
attached to chimney. .or fence post...i got 18 channels out of my befroom window..
roger they sell cheap ones u can put in window the size of small rabbit ears


----------



## jeanniebabie

We get about 32 here in Milton with the HD antenna. Granted a few are home shopping and infomercial channels (3) but the rest are crystal clear and awesome on our 4k 65" tv 😊

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*antenna*

The higher and clearer the path to the cn tower 
or across the lake ...


----------



## matti2uude

fury165 said:


> What are the ones you get Matt?


5 9 11 19 25 36 40 41 47 and 57

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie

Sounds like you have the feeds from the CN Tower anyway. I've got them plus the Buffalo stations. 

Hubby loves the justice network

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

fesso clown said:


> yes I have but I never use it. i only stream stuff... no commercials...
> totally loving the new season of True Detective right now! If you haven't watched the first season do it now and get on board!


you are like the third person I know making a big endorsement to watch this series !!!

hmmmmm.

Now I gotta figure out how to set up the streaming !


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> you are like the third person I know making a big endorsement to watch this series !!!
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> Now I gotta figure out how to set up the streaming !


Last nights episode of true detective finally got interesting,..........


----------



## fury165

Mikeylikes said:


> you are like the third person I know making a big endorsement to watch this series !!!
> 
> hmmmmm.
> 
> Now I gotta figure out how to set up the streaming !


Mikey, no need for live TV streaming, there are add ons in kodi/xbmc that will have all episodes for on demand steaming


----------



## Mikeylikes

cool .. I'll try and look up the add ons.

Is there any specific one that is better than the other ? I know there are lots with some providing dead links etc etc.

Want to avoid wasting my time on those.


----------



## fesso clown

The best video on demand streaming I have found for movies and TV is Icefilms.


----------



## Car2n

A great new one for movies is the Mutts Nuts add-on. You don't need to choose a link to connect to. You just click on the movie and it starts.


----------



## trinifishguy

If anyone want there boxes program om me


----------



## disman_ca

When it comes to addons everyone's taste differs. I used to use Icefilms as it has been around of a very long time. Genesis seems to have the largest following for streaming http://addons.tvaddons.ag/show/plugin.video.genesis/ Keep in mind this is all grey area content


----------

